# Internet services - satellite, cellular - that works across US and Canada?



## KC8QVO (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi All. I relocated out to the country here and am looking at options for internet service (and TV - may just try to run through an online provider for that). The satellite options got me thinking - I do a lot of traveling and have property in Canada also. In the past we have used a prepaid hotspot, however the cost of the data is ridiculous up there. 

What are some of you using? Do you have any experience with moving the service around? Do you have any experience with the service in Canada as well?


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in Ontario Canada, been using XplorNet Satellite since 2014. It works pretty well, I can download or watch video's online, skype and even play online games (that's pushing the envelope though). Rarely ever loose signal BUT it will happen when there is a major storm event going on. The service could certainly be better and they are working on it as the latest Satellite was just launched and they are increasing their LTE footprint as well. 

Link: https://www.xplornet.com/
As far as I am aware, this is a Canada Only provider. They do accommodate "Part Time & Recreational" installations which allows you to "suspend" services while not there, therefore it may be an option to consider.

FYI: They supply the Dish, Transceiver & Modem + installation & calibration. If your an off-gridder, the SAT Modem uses 25 watts. if you need to calculate the power load into your mix. 

Hope this is helpful to ya, good luck !


----------



## KC8QVO (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I will look in to that. 

There is a set up from Real Time Communications that pulls signal from Hughesnet, Gen 5, that I looked in to. As best I can tell from the coverage map they cover where we are - northwest Ontario region/Lake of the Woods. We'll see where this goes. If that will work then I can have all my ravels covered as well as home use.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you haven't done so, you might want to read this thread. 
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...-internet-plan-with-at-t.562280/#post-7867146


----------



## KC8QVO (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I looked at that thread earlier a little. I just read back through some of it. The downside to that is it requires a cell signal. That isn't going to always be an option for me. 

Real Time Communications has a mobile offering that runs off HughesNet Gen5. According to the coverage map I have it appears my travels will be well within the coverage area. I may try this route, though it is expensive to set up - $1000 for hardware.


----------

